# this site is freeky!!!!!!!



## El Watto (19 Mar 2007)

i put a post up nd it disapaered. now its here  but i cant post in it anymore,how do i get my messages. i think i got one but cant see it   HLP MEEEEEE PLZE  :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Mar 2007)

El Whatto,

Please stay calm.  There are some members who might share your feelings that the Directing Staff (DS) actions can be too abrupt.  If you wait, once of them will be along to patiently explain to you exactly how you can best participate at Army.ca.  Please do not post anymore until that help arrives.  In the meantime, please review the links in the responses to your other post.

Army.ca Staff


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (19 Mar 2007)

My vote goes to Mike O'Leary for "Hardest working and most patient mod on the site"!


----------



## aesop081 (19 Mar 2007)

El watto....

Mr O'Leary might be the most patient man in NATO, but i on the other hand am not.  You have been warned , don't make me have to take action you wont like.  With everything going on here these days, i'm in no mood for your crap.

army.ca staff


----------



## scoutfinch (19 Mar 2007)

El Watto said:
			
		

> i put a post up nd it disapaered. now its here  but i cant post in it anymore,how do i get my messages. i think i got one but cant see it   HLP MEEEEEE PLZE  :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:



This has got to be a practical joke.  It has to be.  Please God, let it be a joke.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Mar 2007)

;D

Kyle!!! Where are you?? This is your balliwick.

el watto,

We'll probably have some fun with you : Don't take it to heart. Read the guidelines, use the spell check and don't try for everything at once. You're young and you have lots of time. The Cadets here will help you, maybe you should stay in the Cadet forum for a bit till you get the hang of it. However, please read around the rest of the forum to see how we do things, before you venture out from here. Just don't post out there til you're ready.

Welcome to Army.ca


----------



## El Watto (20 Mar 2007)

didnt meen to be a pest :'( gess i should juts read for a while. thanx mr oleary. were do i find the gidelines?

receguy thats kool. 8) iwont get my taco in a twist if its in fun jus not to much ok :

cdn aviator is that a army plane or do just the air core do the flying stuff

ill read everything i can tomorow after school. how do i axe you guys qestions if i dont unedrstand som of it.

sorry


----------



## aesop081 (20 Mar 2007)

fack, am i ever sorry i showed up for work tonight !!!!

 :

Do yourself a favour, read and stop posting.........I'm losing patience at an exponential rate

army.ca staff


----------

